# Severalls Water Tower, General



## UrbanX (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking through over 800+ pictures I have from inside Severalls, I noticed that probably like most people there is a strong bias towards the corridors and the tower. 

I think the tower deserves it’s own thread, so please feel free to add all your best, or unusual tower pics to this thread. Or if you had any interesting experiences with the tower! 

I’m having trouble finding out statistics on the tower i.e. exact heights, volumes of water that could be stored, pressures etc. If anyone has any info on this I’d be grateful if you could add it to this thread. 

Here’s my two cents: 
Seen from inside, it looms over the hospital











Watery basement





Cool Circular window (Thanks to Drypulse for the photo) 





Stair





Pipework















The tanks















Looking over the edge





View showing the vastness of the hospital. I’m sure someone must have done a decent panorama of this?





Admin building 





That’s it. I look forward to everyone adding their info / experiences!


----------



## drypulse (Mar 11, 2008)

great shots. the photo i took of you was the only decent one that came out sadly.

my first visit to the watertower last weekend, and i really was impressed. klempner69 and i had an interesting conversation about the pipework, so hopefully he may tell you all more about it. what struck me as odd though was right near the top in the middle of the walkway was a massive pipe that you had to scramble over, yet there was no attempt to make it easy, why did it have to be there in the first place?


----------



## Midnight (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice one dude :thumb great photos as always


----------



## MD (Mar 11, 2008)

ive got a couple for you mate hope you dont mind




this is in the bottom of the tower couldnt get much nearer as it was full of water.






this is one of my fave shots of the tower

i had a pic some where of 3 gauges each showing 30,000 gallons
i think that was from the tower but im not sure.





it was one of the highlights for me going up the tower


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 11, 2008)

Great pics dude, most people go to Severalls for the tower, the corridor, or the mortuary. I’m sure a shrink could probably analyse someone from their preference. Love the pic of the machinery at the bottom, I think I can procure a pic of that tonight when it was shiny and new!


----------



## chelle (Mar 11, 2008)

Great spin-off thread Urb.....Yeah,for me the tower was the mutts nuts,I traced the pipework out(saddo)..The big 10 inch cast pipes were cold water storage..IE stored water held in the biggest galvanised tank.This water ran to most toilets/cold basin/bath taps/sluices ..if all wc`s/basins/bath/sluices were to be supplied by mains cold water, in the event of a break in the supply from a burst/break outside the hospital then all toilets/bathrooms would cease to work almost straight away..hence where stored water was used,in the event of a problem,the rooms/wc`s would be usable for several hours whilst the burst mains pipe was being repaired....also this tank supplied cold water to the hot water calorifer(stored hot water) that ran to the hot taps....
Oh and the smaller brown stained tank that was on the next floor in the tower was for the heating system...Sorry if this is baffling,but Drypulse asked!..the reason the large pipes came out of the side of the tank was usually to stop sediment being allowed to run into the supply to the wc`s etc..if the connection came off the bottom of the tank,then all sludge/debris/insects/dead birds etc would easily run into the system creating disease and blockages.........Phew.,here endeth the plumbing lesson for today!
This pic shows what I believe are the combined cold water storage tank overflow pipes



On the right is the shut-off valve to the wc`s/bathrooms etc..note the wheel head missing,in case someone turned it off accidently



Heating header tank



Zoom in..the markers say CWS...ok class,what does that stand for?



These signs indicate volume..in thousands!



And finally...No I dont know what this did,we got seen by security whilst taking this.




Sorry if this is mindnumbingly confusing,but this tower and its design is majestic to me,all I needed to see really.


----------



## KingRat (Mar 11, 2008)

Lovely pics and a great thread with some smahing stories.

My story is this:

Access with rucksack on my back and camera/tripod in hand follwed by trip to the top in under 90 seconds in complete silence !!
My Fenix T1 is in the water somewhere


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 11, 2008)

Was the water pumped into the tanks, or was the mains pressure enough to get it to the top of the tower?


----------



## chelle (Mar 11, 2008)

I would guess it was pumped as I saw no giant ballvalve in the Large tank,however time was of the essence and I used all mine up taking pics,whilst looking at the pipe layouts on the way down...Imagine a ballvalve that satisfied a tank this size...I fitted an inch and a half one recently that fed a tank about 12 feet long by 6 wide and 4 feet high..it cost 98 quid,and a 10 inch copper float was 50 quid.


----------



## RA181 (Mar 12, 2008)

I love this old beauty!














RA


----------



## surlygirl (Mar 12, 2008)

never been up it myself owing to rampant claustrophobia. am due one last trip before the old girl goes tho, so never say never....


----------



## Midnight (Mar 12, 2008)

Another sevs meet am i hearing ??? lol


----------



## KingRat (Mar 12, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Another sevs meet am i hearing ??? lol



Let's do it....I want my torch back


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 12, 2008)

You two just want to meet that blonde police woman again! 

Nice pics Surl & RA btw!


----------



## KingRat (Mar 13, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> You two just want to meet that blonde police woman again!





 I refute that !!!

(anyway, she was ginger)

I just want my torch back.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 13, 2008)

KingRat said:


> I refute that !!!
> 
> (anyway, she was ginger)
> 
> I just want my torch back.



Dude give me a ring and il sort something out....


----------



## surlygirl (Mar 13, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Dude give me a ring and il sort something out....



i'm up for a return trip....


----------



## Actionman (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MD (Mar 13, 2008)

has anyone else noticed that all the pics are taken on sunny days!!
really need to go back and see the rest!
is anyone down that way at easter time?


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 13, 2008)

dude im thinking in the next few weekends if we set off a decent time and go the shorter route, rember we left at 11 and went a long long way round


----------



## KingRat (Mar 13, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> has anyone else noticed that all the pics are taken on sunny days!!
> really need to go back and see the rest!
> is anyone down that way at easter time?




YES - I'm free


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 13, 2008)

a large severalls gathering is needed me thinks


----------



## RA181 (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful light in your photos Mr Sam 

RA


----------



## surlygirl (Mar 14, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> a large severalls gathering is needed me thinks




keep me in the loop please....


----------



## Midnight (Mar 14, 2008)

Guys and girls pm me if you wanna make a return trip or just a trip


----------



## sneaker (Mar 15, 2008)

Found a pic of inside one of the water tanks at Severalls.


----------



## MD (Mar 15, 2008)

i think its the kitchen in front of the tower(windows in the roof)






mrsam id be up for a easter visit


----------



## Pete (Mar 16, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> i think its the kitchen in front of the tower(windows in the roof)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The building with the skylights was the sewing room. The nurse's home extension is on the right.

Pete


----------



## JonBoy (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## UrbanX (Jun 24, 2008)

Thought I’d add this onto this thread, a sketch I done from the top of the tower:





Apologies for quality, it’s a photograph of the sketch (I don’t have a scanner)


----------



## chelle (Jun 24, 2008)

*Brill*

Nice one....Met you at Sevs in march..was a great day.This is very good actually.Well done and thanx for posting it.
Stu or NinjaStu


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2008)

What is the general condition of the site overall?


----------



## Alias (Jun 24, 2008)

I remember when it was hard to get into the tower, up over and one very wet slip lol, who remembers that??


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 24, 2008)

The ill fated main hall in tact from the tower 2005


----------



## ashless (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> Thought I’d add this onto this thread, a sketch I done from the top of the tower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NIIIIICE sketch -really good attention to detail 
Well done matey!

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2008)

mr_bones said:


> The ill fated main hall in tact from the tower 2005



Wow, what a difference that the Main Hall makes to the well-known view. So sad that it's gone :wcry:

Cheers Mr. B 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's a "few" of mine .........


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 25, 2008)

Cheers for sketch comments! 
Loving the last one showing leaves and security fence inthe foreground!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 25, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> Cheers for sketch comments!
> Loving the last one showing leaves and security fence inthe foreground!



No probs matey 
To be honest, at times I've found that it's the "foliage" that puts up more resistance than the fence! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## pdtnc (Jun 25, 2008)

great shots guys.... nice to see some different angles of the same elements.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's another few I dug out, they're from earlier on this year.............

View from the south





View from the east









Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lone Explorer (Jul 18, 2008)

_never get sick of looking at this building _


----------



## Explorette (Jul 18, 2008)

few from me


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 21, 2008)

Explorette said:


> few from me



A nice variety 

Lb:jimlad:


----------

